# Help with Puffer fish impulse buy



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Usually I do a fair bit of reading before adding anything but there it was staring at me and following me at the lfs, so .... now have a little (3") Narrow-lined Puffer.

This was added to my new tank which is a 60 gallon FOWLR and 3 months old. It has a Yellow tail damsel, a 3 Stripe damsel, 2 astreas, 2 nassarius, 3 blue leg hermits and a large blue hermit.

I read that the puffers need to chomp on inverts so I figure the snails and hermits may not make it. Also I tried flakes and marine pellets but the puffer spat it out. I put in a raw frozen shrimp tail and it is chomping on it. Not sure what else to feed it cause I have no fuge or sump to grow shrimps and snails. If anyone has nuisance snails they wan't to get rid of I'd be glad to pick it up and add it to the tank. I can always pick up fresh clams and squid etc, but I need a stable diet for the daily feedings.

Also what else may be a good addition to this tank a few weeks down the road ?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh, man 
This fish requires a tank at least 2x as big as you have. And even if you plan on upgrading, with puffers, you can't really wait. They excrete copious amounts of waste and stunt VERY easily if the waste builds up, as it will in a smaller tank. Hope you have a REALLY good skimmer and/or do a lot of water changes.
Unfortunately, the Pufferpedia seems to be down today, but I would highly recommend joining the Puffer Forum, it's a great source of info. If you're up to meeting their needs, puffers are awesome!


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Yikes !!

May be a puffer going up for trade soon. Will have to give it a try and check out the Pufferpedia in the meantime.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Good luck with him! You already discovered how charming they are, maybe he'll talk you in to a 120?


----------



## Dax (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, I'm already looking at a 120. The only question is whether the puffer will get along with the rest of the inhabitants.

Those golden eyes are always following me. Almost feels like a dog. Maybe i'll try to pet it later when it gets used to me.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL welcome to the dark side. Give him a tank of his own...



Dax said:


> Yeah, I'm already looking at a 120. The only question is whether the puffer will get along with the rest of the inhabitants.
> 
> Those golden eyes are always following me. Almost feels like a dog. Maybe i'll try to pet it later when it gets used to me.


----------

